# Dog swaying back and forth and no control over urination when moved ir walking



## bug2916 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi. Bodi started swaying back and forth, and everytime we moved him or got him walking he couldn't control urination. His eyes looked dazed. His breathing seemed ok we would just keep him lying down and not move him. This lasted over 4 hours. Anybody vizsla do this?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Please take him to the ER.


----------



## bug2916 (Mar 5, 2012)

H's done this a few times before about a year ago and I told the vet and she said it could be mini seizures. The weird thing is about 3:45am 4 hrs after it started he stood up and started cleaning himself like 
nothing ever happened.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I do know seizures can cause problems with the neurons in the brain, and in some cases lead to death. 
It's something I would want to investigate the underlying problem. I know it can be hard to find, and expensive.

One of my nephews has seizures, and is on daily medication.


----------

